# xtc-induced derealization, somebody experience with transcendental meditation?



## aldcmenen (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi people, since six months I have derealization induced by xtc.

Symptoms: no feelings, tinnutus, visuals, brain fog, concentration problems.

I got depressed because of the feeling that I have, that I can't participate in social life anymore.

Tried different medecines for treatment: deanxit (made me so tired so I quit, didn't help with derealization feelings), rivotril ( I don't feel anything so I want to quit with that, it also makes me lazy), abilifly ( I went crazy on that).

I have the feeling that I want to stop trying medicines and find some natural way of heeling. Any options?

I heard transcendental meditation can be a solution?

Alexander


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Trancsdental meditation can be dangerous and is exactly the opposite that what you need as this type of meditation induces a dissociative state, pls focus more on mindfuelness mediation.

For medication, SSRI, SNRI, Trycilique or MAOI.

You can add an anticonvulsant to that : Lamictal, keppra, topamax, riluzole.

For natural approaches, pls consider supplements :

NAC, Glycine, Sarcosine, D-Alanine. D-Serine. D - Cycloserine.

Pls consider Neurofeedback as well.

Antipsychotics are a no way to go !

They do exactly the opposite that you need right now.

Benzos are dangerous, pls try to use on a very short terme.

Good luck !


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Mindful meditation does not create more Depersonalization. Perhaps you haven't learned much about it. I disagree that all these pharmaceuticals will help. They're nothing but chemicals which are created via big pharma to pull all your money out of your pockets. There are plenty of real and natural things to do and try together which will not give you those side effects.

Any substance with all those side effects is not healthy for mind or body. If someone is only seeing a psychiatrist who bases everything on medication that's all you'll get. My psychiatrist is a medical doctor but he talks to me about all kinds of natural supplements that are in the healthy brain. He's gone to many seminars and learned about how mindfulness works for anxiety and depression. Anxiety is what caused this. I meditate and was taught by a psychologist and it definitely does not cause depersonalization. Most therapist and psychiatrists that are current with knowledge about DP readily want you to do it. I do it daily. Look it up on the internet. Look up meditation relieves anxiety and depersonalization.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

I said transcendental meditiaion is harmful not mindfulness meditiation. Pleae read my post.

Thank you.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

tikobird said:


> Mindful meditation does not create more Depersonalization. Perhaps you haven't learned much about it. I disagree that all these pharmaceuticals will help. They're nothing but chemicals which are created via big pharma to pull all your money out of your pockets. There are plenty of real and natural things to do and try together which will not give you those side effects.
> Any substance with all those side effects is not healthy for mind or body. If someone is only seeing a psychiatrist who bases everything on medication that's all you'll get. My psychiatrist is a medical doctor but he talks to me about all kinds of natural supplements that are in the healthy brain. He's gone to many seminars and learned about how mindfulness works for anxiety and depression. Anxiety is what caused this. I meditate and was taught by a psychologist and it definitely does not cause depersonalization. Most therapist and psychiatrists that are current with knowledge about DP readily want you to do it. I do it daily. Look it up on the internet. Look up meditation relieves anxiety and depersonalization.


https://www.brown.edu/research/labs/britton/research

The Britton lab research is interesting, isn't it? This area of research doesn't back up your claims that mindfulness does not have the potential to induce depersonalization. It's really concerning, when people make blanket statements, without having knowledge of the potentially adverse effects of meditation. It's not condusive to nuanced, open-minded discussion, which is why I rarely choose to get involved in these types of conversations.

By acknowledging the potential adverse effects of mindfulness, there is the opportunity to discuss alternative options, that may be more suitable for some individuals.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry about that. I think I was too tired when I read the post. I've heard that also. I don't even know exactly how to do transcendental meditation read. I read the article you sent and it confirmed that mindful meditation helps anxiety, depression, and more. Great article.

Thank you


----------

